# kde5 not in pkg repository for 12.2



## FloppyKing (Oct 30, 2020)

I tried installing 12.2 RELEASE today and kde5 isn't available via pkg. Is that expected this early in the release cycle? Sorry if this is a dumb question, this is first time I've tried installing a release so soon after it came out.

All I've done is:
--> fresh install
--> portsnap fetch extract
--> make install clean in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
--> pkg update -f

and then "pkg search kde5" returns no results


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 30, 2020)

FloppyKing said:


> Is that expected this early in the release cycle?


The existence of packages isn't influenced of a release series release cycle. Every architecture of the 12.2-RELEASE is using the same repository as 12.1-RELEASE does, as all future 12.x releases will do, until that release series comes to an end in 2024. 


FloppyKing said:


> "pkg search kde5" returns no results



Quarterly and latest x11/kde5 was skipped from build because www/qt5-webengine didn't build for unknown reasons.

Side note, have you resolved the tkdesk six column problem not been displayed after the creation of a configuration file? If you have, could you share the solution?


----------



## the3ajm (Oct 30, 2020)

That's weird, I still have kde5 installed on 12.1 I remember it wasn't available but pkg managed to search for it during a troubleshooting process. I only upgraded to 12/branch due to plasma5 not available on 11.4 and it's recommended to do that way unless we build from port tree.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2020)

the3ajm said:


> That's weird, I still have kde5 installed


If a package disappears from the repository it won't suddenly remove your locally installed package too. When you run `pkg version -vR` you will notice the package has a '?' instead of the normal '<', '=' or '>'. That means it can't find the package on the repository and can't figure out if it's up to date or not. It's not suddenly going to remove anything that's already installed.

To quickly find out of date (or 'lost') packages; `pkg version -vRL=`


----------



## swills@ (Nov 2, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> The existence of packages isn't influenced of a release series release cycle. Every architecture of the 12.2-RELEASE is using the same repository as 12.1-RELEASE does, as all future 12.x releases will do, until that release series comes to an end in 2024.
> 
> 
> Quarterly and latest x11/kde5 was skipped from build because www/qt5-webengine didn't build for unknown reasons.
> ...


When 12.1-RELEASE support ends (January 31, 2021), packages will be built on the next supported release (12.2-RELEASE)


----------



## swills@ (Nov 2, 2020)

FloppyKing said:


> I tried installing 12.2 RELEASE today and kde5 isn't available via pkg. Is that expected this early in the release cycle? Sorry if this is a dumb question, this is first time I've tried installing a release so soon after it came out.
> 
> All I've done is:
> --> fresh install
> ...


You're mixing official packages built on the quarterly branch with local packages built on the head branch, which is unsupported and can lead to difficult to diagnose problems. Please don't do this. Also, I highly recommend not using portsnap for just that reason, portsnap doesn't support quarterly branch (packages are built on quarterly by default). Also, portsnap is going away, see this page. The KDE build seems to be working, but maybe packages haven't sync'd yet.


----------



## FloppyKing (Nov 2, 2020)

the only thing i was installing outside of the pkg utility was pkg since when I was on 12.1 it said i needed a newer version of pkg than was available via pkg at the time to do a make install on tkdesk


----------



## swills@ (Nov 2, 2020)

FloppyKing said:


> the only thing i was installing outside of the pkg utility was pkg since when I was on 12.1 it said i needed a newer version of pkg than was available via pkg at the time to do a make install on tkdesk


This seems to be a bit of a contradiction - you did "make install on tkdesk" but "the only i was installing outside of pkg utility was pkg". Am I misunderstanding?


----------



## FloppyKing (Nov 2, 2020)

tkdesk isn't part of either the current ports or pkg.... it was deprecated years ago.  If you know of another way to install tkdesk I'm all ears.  We're getting into semantic and off topic really.... point is kde5 is not currently available.


----------

